# What's Your Favorite Kit...



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

...IN YOUR COLLECTION?


The Kids are home from School again bcause of Snow "Three Count Em' THREE! Little Super Criminals With My Same Contempt Of Life,Liberty"...Sorry just had a Gene Hackman Moment.Anyhoo, So How's Bout It? What's Your Favorite Piece in Your Collection? (Wives and Signifignt Others Don't Count!:devil: ) 
I'll Start, My Fave is my Charlton Heston w/Gorilla's called "Captured" Sculpt by Yagher It's IMHO Incredible! A close Second is are My Screamin' Mars Attacks Dio's "No Place To Hide" and "Slaughter In The Streets" The First Vinyl Kits I'd ever done. Lemmie know BTW I think I should add You DON'T have to have Built it yet!



John/Lonfan


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Its gotta be the Aurora/PL Spindrift, followed up by the Aurora Cyclops & Chariot..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't make me choose!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Possibly the MPC 1/16th Petty Charger. It's nifty, relatively rare and probably my oldest kit. I might actually finish it this year.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

like John , i don't think i could choose . there's so many i think are cool for one reason or other . 
Classic Plastic's Ymir is one of 'em for sure . 
my signed PL Guillotine / and Aurora BU Guillotine combo is up there too . 
just too many that i really like .
hb


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The next one I buy


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I probably built more of these than anything else in the last 30 years. Definitely a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

fav kit...(s)

Lunar Models large B9
Lunar Models Robby
Geometric Ymir & base
Polar Lights B9 and Dr. Smith
Monogram 1/48 DC-3

maybe the 4 foot Jupiter 2 hull, but it's more of a scratchbuild than a 'kit'


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

My favorite kits are:
1/72 B-36 by monogram
Aurora Godzilla 
and Aurora Creech
PL Big Zilla


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Definitely my as-yet-unbuilt LM Proteus (with interior). I've only waited 40 years for an accurate kit of Harper Goff's glass-nosed tub. Now, I just hope I can do it justice!

Second favorite: Polar Lights C57-D. Also still unbuilt, but will get around to starting it any day now. . .


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Although I am a huge fan of all things original Aurora and have had many favorite projects, the Dark Horse "Bride of Frankenstein" and "Frankenstein Monster" in chains get the most compliments from visitors. I think the poses are the best of any I've seen and they painted up so nicely!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

My childhood favorite was Aurora Glow Mummy!
Now...it is very hard to say...I like alot of them!
It might just be Yagher's Box Art version of some of Aurora's great kits...but which to choose from...that would be difficult. I love them all!
Go Cart also comes to mind. MOTM kits and Monster Scene kits also have a fond place in my heart also.

MMM


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Comments from the gearheads........*

Being a Automotive only model builder, I sometimes feel like the unwanted stepchild here. But like a good masochist, I keep coming back and reading this board, and occasionally posting something worthless.
So anyway, here's my contribution to this thread.
And of course, its an automotive one.

Favorite kit:
Hard to choose only one. there have been so many awesome reproductions in my lifetime. And I build strictly 1/24 - 1/25 scale only.
My choices here are mainly on quality.

But I'll list by Manufacturer:
AMT: Tough choice, but overall the 1940 Ford Coupe is terrific.

Monogram: '70 Ford Mustang. released in many forms, This is still a top notch kit.

Lindberg: '64 Dodge 330 Superstock. Either a 426 Hemi, or a 426 Max wedge,
its a nice kit with no assembly problems.

JoHan: '69 Plymouth Roadrunner. A great kit if you can find one.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> *CJTORINO* wrote:
> Being a Automotive only model builder, I sometimes feel like the unwanted stepchild here.


Haven't we shipped you off to Boarding School yet? :tongue: 

My favorite kit?

Polar Lights' 1:350 *USS ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-A* !!!
She's beautiful! Wonderful kit! Great to look at when finished!

My favorite kit _to build_: ERTL's *USS ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-D*.
I really enjoy putting this one together. I know it's not a great 
kit, and not accurate, but I just like building it.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Triple M , ya got me thinkin' . when i was a kid i remember my definate fave was the Forgotten Prisoner . 
he's still high on my list . when i started re- collecting BU's ( way back when ) it was one of first kits i went after . 
hb


----------



## kaos (Apr 5, 2003)

dude, thats like asking whats my favorite piece of chocolate


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

beck said:


> Triple M , ya got me thinkin' . when i was a kid i remember my definate fave was the Forgotten Prisoner .
> he's still high on my list . when i started re- collecting BU's ( way back when ) it was one of first kits i went after .
> hb


Beck,
I remember having most of the Aurora Glow Monsters line up and they were positioned on a ledge just behind the head of my bed. I can remember taking the Glow Mummy and others and putting them under the lamp and getting a good glow going and then shutting off the lights, get in bed, and flip my pillow to the end of the bed and just enjoy them positioned there glowing and staring back at me. Then I would flip the pillow back to the head of the bed, lay down and try to fall asleep!

I wonder what would happen if I tried that now...my wife would probably dis-own me!

Now that is an idea.........!Just kiddin'!(In case she reads this..hehehe)

MMM


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

Guillows B-29 superfortress! Turned out great, had 1/2 finished off w/ coverings and all the extras, had half as a cross-section. all flight panels worked, a thing of beauty! It's at my parents' house in WI cause I'm afraid to make the adventure with it, plus they like keeping it up there as a piece of me.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

My all time favorite kit would be my DeBoar Enterprise.

2nd Otaki d51-101 steam locomotive. The kit was bought for 2 parts used on a studio scale Galactica I'm building. It's the reason I started casting parts, the kit is so well done I will be building it for a friend who collects train stuff.

Just fun to have around- I have a bunch of the old ITC MiniModels from the 50's & 60's. They have 2 different models per kit and can be built in about 15 min.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

kaos said:


> dude, thats like asking whats my favorite piece of chocolate


:jest: Oh thats Great! lol 

John/Lonfan


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have over 300 kits in my collection (built and unbuilt). I couldn't possibly choose only one.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The Trumpeter 1/35 scale CH47-A Vietnam era Chinook Helicopter!!!!!!!!!!

........Well its not out 'yet' but I have been waiting ..oh about 30 years for this kit.

Building Monograms 1969 *Rommel's Rod *was a dream come true!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Flying Sub is my Sci-Fi favorite,the AMTronic is one of my car favorite.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Too many favorites in my 40 years woth of building & collecting, so I'll just list my 3 favorite s;
As a youngster, it was my Aurora Spindrift.
As a teenager, it was my Tamiya Tiger I tank.
As an adult, my Lunar Models Seaview "TV Conversion".
But that was a VERY difficult & thought-provoking question!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

BALSA KITS!!!
My 1/4 scale Monocoupe D145
















1/6 scale Rearwin Speedster
1/16 scale Mr. Mulligan
1/16 scale Monocoupe 90a
Peck Polymers Piper Cub


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

falcondesigns said:


> The Flying Sub is my Sci-Fi favorite,the AMTronic is one of my car favorite.


*YES! I second that!! The Flying sub and the Aurora Sprindrift were amazing kits as a younger dude!....all that INTERIOR!!!!!!!  *


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I have to say the old Star Trek Exploration Kit was always a fav, I must have built 20 of them when I was a kid we used to play Star Trek after school and everyone had to have the exploration set. I wish someone would reissue that!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I had HOURS of fun with that set!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Triple M , i hear ya man . great memories . i had the Mattel fright factory with the glow goop . making skeletons and the shrunken head . too much fun . 
cool pics Fluke ! i remember having the Rommel's Rod , Ghost of Red Baron .
man i wish i had held on to those . 
hb


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! The Rommel's Rod was a gift from my good buddy Qtan or Steve Sturgis.....at the time it was at a local hole in the wall model shop for ONLY 50.00!! SEALED! I think that kit gets up to 100.00 or more on sleezbay?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

50 $ is for sure a great price on a sealed RR . ya just don't see 'em that often even on thebay misb . and there's always like , 15 -20 bids .
hb


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

While everyone is reminiscing here does anyone remember the old 6 Million Dollar Man Kits? I have part of a motorcycle that he was crushing and I think part of bionic arm left in my parts box.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wasn't that part of the ADDAR collection?


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Revell's Cutty Sark....... 3 ft. of beauty.

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=viewAllPhotos&albumID=208514027&security=pzrDjh


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Aurora Tar Pit and Aurora Mr Spock.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK I Added photos of my favorite kit into my previous post.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wilco Proteus and Aurora/Polar Lights Spindrift.

Huzz


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Aurora Frankenstein. It's simple, but a classic!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

true , and it was the kit that started all this craziness .
hb


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

The AMT Interplanetary Mystery Ship, the one that was completely cast in glow in the dark styrene. A "friend" yanked it from the ceiling, where I had it hanging, and broke it to pieces thinking it was something funny to do. I saw one MIB go for $300 recently on<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
<img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0">. The other was my glow Godzilla model. I shined a light behind it to make a shadow on the basement wall, where I traced an outline and painted a mural. I've always liked the glow stuff and adding lights. Whatever complaints people have these days about the lack of kits available I think the opportunities and technology available to install lighting and make the models more realistic and special is something we didn't have 20-30 years ago, or it wasn't something easily done. I just don't think things are as bad these days as some people like to claim.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

fluke said:


> Wasn't that part of the ADDAR collection?


 
What ADDAR?????


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Wilco Proteus
> Huzz



So glad to hear it, I just ordered one. Is it just me or do the films from the 50's through the 70's have a million times more imagination that nowadays? BTW, I've heard Warner is re-doing Logan's run. I hope the popularity of the Proteus doesn't prompt Fox to redo Fantastic Voyage. Though it would be interesting to see a 're-imagined' human body.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I suppose the Wilco _Proteus_ is a good buy for the money, though it isn't entirely accurate (Wilco says it's a 1:1 scale replica of one of the smaller miniatures used in the film, so that model must have had the same inaccuracies).


big-dog said:


> I hope the popularity of the Proteus doesn't prompt Fox to redo Fantastic Voyage. Though it would be interesting to see a 're-imagined' human body.


Didn't we already see that in the 1987 Joe Dante comedy _Innerpace_? Although the movie was pretty silly, the images of the human body interior at macro scale were much more believable than those in _FV_. Like, for example, in _Fantastic Voyage_, why is the inside of the body so brightly lit? And why do red blood cells look like Monster Bubbles and white cells look like soapsuds?


----------

